# Looking for a track saw



## VornCreative (22 Mar 2022)

After a track saw for around £200-£300. Would rather buy a Preloved decent brand if anyone has one available! Otherwise recommendations for a new model around that price range would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## DBC (22 Mar 2022)

Happy to lend you £20 until payday. 



Then you can get one of these. I use them all the time. Just don’t overtighten the depth knob and it should last for years


----------



## Wilson joinery (22 Mar 2022)

Hi, I’ve also been looking for a track saw and based on the vast number of reviews I’ve read I’d also recommend the makita. And that seems like a bargain if it includes the rails!!


----------



## Spectric (22 Mar 2022)

Yes the Makita is a great saw, I have the 110 volt version and it is a nice tool to use without any bells and whistles, it has a scoring feature and an anti tilt feature for when you cut bevels, what more could you want for the price. Look at the price of one with green bits and you will buy the Makita.









Festool TS 55-FEQ Plus Plunge Saw & 1,400mm Guide Rail


The combination of a Festool circular saw and the Festool Guide Rail creates a superb system for cutting sheet materials. Festool’s TS 55 saw has a reputation for absolute precision cuts, maximum power and extreme durability. The TS 55-FEQ takes a...




www.axminstertools.com


----------



## DBC (22 Mar 2022)

Wilson joinery said:


> Hi, I’ve also been looking for a track saw and based on the vast number of reviews I’ve read I’d also recommend the makita. And that seems like a bargain if it includes the rails!!


I believe that this price only includes one rail. The second one is another 60 odd quid. If he wants a second one it may pay to save up as I bought a 3 m one for about £100 a few years back and have never regretted it.


----------



## artie (22 Mar 2022)

DBC said:


> Happy to lend you £20 until payday. View attachment 132231
> Then you can get one of these. I use them all the time. Just don’t overtighten the depth knob and it should last for years


I like mine. I paid £359 last year for one with a 4 ft track.


----------



## Jameshow (22 Mar 2022)

I brought a table saw much better ... !


----------



## Linus (22 Mar 2022)

Scary. I just put this same one in the shopping basket this afternoon


----------



## VornCreative (23 Mar 2022)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'm looking to use it to mostly break down sheet into manageable sizes for my CNC and table saw.

The makita looks good, but may be over budget currently!


----------



## clogs (23 Mar 2022)

Spectric...
at a loss "the one with Green bits".....?


----------



## Spectric (23 Mar 2022)

clogs said:


> at a loss "the one with Green bits".....?


The bits that make Festool addictive to some !!


----------



## pe2dave (23 Mar 2022)

VornCreative said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I'm looking to use it to mostly break down sheet into manageable sizes for my CNC and table saw.
> 
> The makita looks good, but may be over budget currently!


@petermillard has a youtube channel. He reviewed some lower priced models, well within your budget. I'll post the link if I can find it.


----------



## Wilson joinery (23 Mar 2022)

You might be able to find a second hand makita on Facebook/eBay/gumtree within your budget. I’ve bought quite a few power tools second hand and they’ve all been great.


----------



## petermillard (23 Mar 2022)

pe2dave said:


> @petermillard has a youtube channel. He reviewed some lower priced models, well within your budget. I'll post the link if I can find it.


Thanks. All my tracksaw-related videos are in a playlist here - TW P1; What's a tracksaw & why use one? [video #277]

If the OP is new to tracksaws generally, it’s probably worth taking a look at the tracksaw workshop series as it takes you through the whole process from unboxing to getting up & cutting.

I own a lot of tracksaws and I’ve used most of the ones that are available here in Britain; they will all cut a straight line, they will all break down sheets for further machining. In my experience, there’s very little to choose between entry-level plunge saws - they’re broadly two basic designs and they’ll all do the job. My only word of warning would be the Aldi/Scheppach saws, where they’ve made some odd decisions re the basic design that makes the saws harder to use with alternative rails.

Pay a little more and you may get a few more features but e.g. other than the colour scheme and soft start, my ~£170 Triton appears identical to my £99 MacAllister, which is a dead ringer for my 4 year old £80 Titan. Actually, I’d say the Titan has better castings… Move further up the price range into Makita / DeWalt territory and you get better quality generally, better dust collection, a better ‘experience’ and a tool that can be used all day long for paying work.

You’ll want longer rails for breaking down full sheets and the best value are currently the Excel 1.5m at £35 - they’re the closest copy of the Makita rails I’ve ever found, and most saws fit on them; they have an additional anti-tipping lip that gets in the way of some saws and accessories, but it’s easy enough to remove, if necessary.

Best value upgrade to any entry-level saw is a better blade, and £20 spent here can transform the quality of cut.

HTH P

edited to add; my experience is largely with corded saws, not cordless.


----------



## RobinBHM (23 Mar 2022)

Ive got the Scheppach track saw -the large saw.

I used it a few times then got a Festool used from this for sale section here -since then Ive not touched the Scheppach -which works fine, but the springs are too strong making it awkward and the adjustments are made of poor metal / plastic 

I need to make the effort to sell it really!


----------



## Spectric (23 Mar 2022)

Look at companies that allow you to pay in three interest free instalments and spread the cost.


----------



## TRITON (23 Mar 2022)

Spectric said:


> Look at the price of one with green bits and you will buy the Makita.


I'm sold. It has green bits


----------



## Jonm (25 Mar 2022)

I made up a track for my circular saw see photos below. Hope the quality is good enough as I have cut the size down.

I have three tracks, 1.1m, 1.3m and 2.4m. It cuts accurate straight cuts but getting the “groove“ straight and non binding was difficult. For the 2.4m track I glued one strip on as straight as possible then routed it straight against steel straight edges. It was time consuming to get it correct

One cheap way of getting a track saw would be to go for Lidl/aldi/macallister. Peter Millard gives plenty of advice on these. Then for longer cuts make a wooden track similar to mine but easier to do as there is a slot in the base of the plunge saw, Peter Millard has a video of making one.


----------



## BucksDad (25 Mar 2022)

I think if you plan to only use the tracksaw to break down full sheets for your CNC / table saw and not as your main cutting tool, then you might as well just buy a cheap one which will do the job perfectly fine


----------



## Jameshow (25 Mar 2022)

Any used the Excell one at £100. 

There 150mm sander is great. 

Cheers James


----------



## KeenToLearn (2 Dec 2022)

I like my Scheppach PL45, bought secondhand with 2x700mm rails. Good for occasional use; just cut a load of worktops with it today with ease. Don't suppose anyone has a pdf/ link to user manual?


----------



## TRITON (2 Dec 2022)

Spectric said:


> Look at the price of one with green bits and you will buy the Makita.


And everyone else will look at the green bits and think, mine's only blue


----------



## SammyQ (2 Dec 2022)

KeenToLearn said:


> I like my Scheppach PL45, bought secondhand with 2x700mm rails. Good for occasional use; just cut a load of worktops with it today with ease. Don't suppose anyone has a pdf/ link to user manual?


Sounds like mine. From memory, the "manual" was nigh useless and I may have filed it in the big wickerwork filing cabinet, but I'll have a shufti for you. What IS worth doing is a (I think) a Cosmas Bauer tip, where you take out the spring and sever a couple of coils. I did mine in one coil 'bites' until I had a resistance to plunging that I could live with. The rails on this model are forever shedding their rubber anti-slip/cut-demarking strips. I've tried double sided tape, contact cement, all sorts. Finally gave up on rubber and used d/s tape on 3mm ply. Better, but not prefect; I'm on my third set I think.


----------



## giantbeat (2 Dec 2022)

I bought A tool zone one, scheppach rebrand, and extra tracks from eBay, stuck a good blade in it and it still cost me less than £200, it’s was Bought for the odd diy job when away from my workshop, now it’s one of my most used tools… 

don’t be afraid of a lower priced saw with a good blade and extra track, mines cut 3ks worth of walnut perfectly.


----------



## TomGW (3 Dec 2022)

I bought a Parkside (Lidl) tracksaw, fitted a decent blade and used it for years. Recently I got a Festool TS55 and I can honestly saw that there is no difference in their ability to cut sheets accurately and cleanly. 
The splinter guard strip on the Parkside rails is rubbish and should be replaced with the Makita type strips. Add the longer Excel or Evolution track and you will have an excellent setup for half your budget.


----------



## Silfi (4 Dec 2022)

Hi Keentolearn I have the manual for the PL55 which has a slightly larger blade. What info do you need from the manual?
My saw has exactly the same problems as SammyQ mentioned. It is a good value for money saw which has served me well.


----------



## sams93 (4 Dec 2022)

I Love my Festool TS55 which I picked up for about £140 used on facebook. Built really well so was happy to go for the used approach (i buy 90% of my tools used and just choose well built brands). If you have a look around you can generally find them for the £100-200 mark.

The Excel tracks from tools4trade are much cheaper than the festool ones and are compatible. Peter Millard does a whole video on tracks and compatiability which is worth a watch.


----------

